# Removing console plates.



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm installing a new head, but i can't quite figure out how to get the old one out, i mean there are no screws...anywhere...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

probably would get some better help in Audio


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I had to remove the radio in my car to install the turbo timer. You can see how to do it here.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its one of the easyest things to do. expanding on what lew posted, when you remove the top retaning screw and pull the suround shroud off be carefull with those little pressure clips because you can lose them. and if you lose them the plastic will rattle and look stupid. :cheers: 
p.s. alittle problem i ran into was that one of the clips kept falling off the plastic, al you need to do is use some pliers and crimp it up alittle.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, now i'm off to get a wireing harness


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when you get it make sure to trim some of the wires off (and the ones you dont use just pull them out) i didnt trim the wires back when i got mine and it added about 6inches! now i have this slew of wires STUFFED back there...since then i have used zip ties to manage it all but its still alittle tight. the one thing thats good about it is that when i pull my HU out i have so much length that i can sit it on my lap lol. but other than that its a PITA and tacky. :cheers:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> its one of the easyest things to do. expanding on what lew posted, when you remove the top retaning screw and pull the suround shroud off be carefull with those little pressure clips because you can lose them. and if you lose them the plastic will rattle and look stupid. :cheers:
> p.s. alittle problem i ran into was that one of the clips kept falling off the plastic, al you need to do is use some pliers and crimp it up alittle.



Shit, i lost one, i was like "What little pressure clip-*clink* @#$#$%!" Does anybody have a spare they want to send me? I'll payyyy.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> Shit, i lost one, i was like "What little pressure clip-*clink* @#$#$%!" Does anybody have a spare they want to send me? I'll payyyy.


Try your local scrap/junk/salvage yards.You might get that small piece for free


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Try your local scrap/junk/salvage yards.You might get that small piece for free


Theres' not a whole lot of junk yards round this way.


----------

